# chrome MSR 044's + KDW2's (pics)



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

I always wanted CCW's but couldnt justify the price. These MSR 044's are a PERFECT alternative. Hopefully tomorrow these, and the KDW2's, get put on the car. I cant decide if i want to use the stock center cap or the chrome ones provided with the wheels


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Annndddd they're finally on...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Im not much for chrome weels but, those I could get used to looking at.:cool


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are absolutely PERFECT!! Great choice!:agree

Now give me the total lowdown..wheel size, tire size etc? Total price?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful!! I think I met you in Columbia S.C. on the Power Tour. Were you there?


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

tiresmoker said:


> Those are absolutely PERFECT!! Great choice!:agree
> 
> Now give me the total lowdown..wheel size, tire size etc? Total price?


Thanks! 

*Size :* 18x8 
*Tires :* 245/40/18

Wheels cost me almost $850(including shipping/lugs/valve stems) (JDwheels.com)
Tires cost me something like $690 after shipping. (TireRack.com)



PEARL JAM said:


> Beautiful!! I think I met you in Columbia S.C. on the Power Tour. Were you there?


Me? Nope, im up in NY and I dont even have the chance to make it out to _local _stuff, wish I did though lol


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about these too but in silver. Did you have to use the hub rings with these and any rub issues?? Havent decided on rubber yet. any info appreciated.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> I'm thinking about these too but in silver. Did you have to use the hub rings with these and any rub issues?? Havent decided on rubber yet. any info appreciated.


I just replied in your thread : 



Hot Sauce said:


> _
> Need_ hubrings? Well, you dont _need _them. I get the slightest of vibration only sometimes when I hit around 80+mph. You dont need anything else out of the ordinary for mounting. Silver will look very good on MBM.


No rub issues what so ever. BF Goodrich's usually run bigger than most tires, so with a 245 you should be fine.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Great thx man!! 
will be ordering silver 2morrow talked with people at jdwheels have them in stock should have them in 2 days!!!! smooth!! now bfg, goodyear, or toyo????????? I just read a thread where a guy said msr reccomends rings with these rims that's why i got so curious i love going fast wonder if these rims will hold the speed hehe!!! And btw, sweet pic too!


----------

